# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الأولى >  طلب من مشرفين المنتدى ؟!

## أنـ ـا مـ ـش مـ ـلاك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أنا طالب بكلية الحقوق مركز التعليم المفتوح جامعة الزقازيق بالمستوى الاول أرجو من ( مشرفين / أعضاء ) المنتدى إضافة نماذج امتحانات المستوى الاول للترم الثانى للسنوات السابقه فى المواد ( مدخل علم السياسه فى الديمقراطيه ونظم الحكم ،  للدكتور / مدحت غنايم ) ( تاريخ النظم الاجتماعيه والقانونيه  ، للدكتور / محمد جمال عيسى )
( مبادى التعاون ، للدكتور / السيد محمد جاهين ) ( قانون المنظمات الدوليه ، للدكتور / سعيد سالم جويلى ) .


وان لم تتوفر نماذج الامتحانات فارجو التكرم من سيادتكم برفع أهم الاسئلة المتوقعه فى تلك المواد .
( والله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون أخيه )
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر والعرفان 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## moawad96

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## رنيم حمدي

مشكووووووووووور الله يعطيك العافية

----------

